# Its alive BWAHAHAHA!!!....but its too late...



## voltmatic automaton (Nov 2, 2008)

So a while back I completed constructing the controller. Put it in tha car and...nothing.
So I mpacked everything up and quit for a while. Some things happened in life and I had to find the motivation to get the car running.

Went back to trying to troubleshoot, and a very simple question on this board showed one of the biggest blunders I have ever made...

A bad cable.

Hidden beneath the board that secures all my controller , contactor stuff is a high voltage line to the breaker.

At some point the bolt had vibrated loose and over time the arc had melted the lug to nothing...hence no power.

Call me what you want...theres probably nothing I haven't called myself.

One lug and reassembly later and a simple turn of the key has the car running with the Open Revolt Controller.

NOW....a quandry...I have had to move to an apartment. No charging options.
So if anyone can suggest a way to get a 240 volt outlet to charge my car from someone somewhere in Arlington DFW area, I would appreciate it.

The only other option would be to sell the vehicle, which I may have to do


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/70-Electric-Vehicle-Charging-Stations-Headed-to-DFW-119475929.html


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Got a dryer outlet anywhere near by? unplug and use. They don't really need a clothes dryer. Look also to see if there is a RV parking option with power or a maintenance area that has power.


the extension cord will be pricey however, ours cost $700 for the 100 ft of cable.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes you can buy SJ cord and put a dryer plug on it and whatever sort of receptacle you need on the other. Use #10 cord if you can afford it.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh to find the cord and ends, look in the yellow pages for "electrical supplies" or such. Should be cheaper to put together than one from an RV dealer which you'll have to replace one or both ends anyway.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

did I neglect to mention that the cord was good for 50 amps 220V at 100 ft?

the RV guys have literally dozens of adapters for their cords.


----------



## Ryan800 (Apr 15, 2010)

Could you use a transformer?

http://www.voltageconverters.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=VC1500W


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)




----------

